# Boot advice



## Bene288 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm in the market for a new pair of boots, who has had good luck with which brands? My Nordicas are pretty old and beat, I don't want to risk a blowout this season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 22, 2011)

What fits you is what's important. All the major brands are good. Go to a shop that has a professional boot fitter and spend a lot of time trying on a bunch of boots.


----------



## billski (Dec 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> What fits you is what's important. All the major brands are good. Go to a shop that has a professional boot fitter and spend a lot of time trying on a bunch of boots.



This.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a good fit in almost anything but Lange. My main concern is buckle quality, can't stand having to replace buckles every couple of trips.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> What fits you is what's important. All the major brands are good. Go to a shop that has a professional boot fitter and spend a lot of time trying on a bunch of boots.



while i agree i am the type of person who likes to research on my own before visiting the shop.   i found this to be a good resource for finding boots which might be of interest to me

http://www.skinet.com/ski/gear/boots

personally i've had good luck with Dalbello boots.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 22, 2011)

Bene288 said:


> I have a good fit in almost anything but Lange. My main concern is buckle quality, can't stand having to replace buckles every couple of trips.



Never been an issue unless I hit some rocks with them.



gmcunni said:


> while i agree i am the type of person who likes to research on my own before visiting the shop.   i found this to be a good resource for finding boots which might be of interest to me
> 
> http://www.skinet.com/ski/gear/boots
> 
> personally i've had good luck with Dalbello boots.



Yeah, it doesn't hurt to have an idea of what you want going in, but be open to different ideas and definitely don't go in and only try on one pair.


----------



## meff (Dec 23, 2011)

Bene288 said:


> I have a good fit in almost anything but Lange. My main concern is buckle quality, can't stand having to replace buckles every couple of trips.



If you haven't tried a Lange on in a few years don't rule out the RX line, I used to never be able to even get a Lange on and am skiing RX130's now.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 30, 2011)

These guys have a pretty wide selection on outdoor boots with good deals. It's online. You might get them cheaper than in store. Maybe.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2011)

Go try some on during an afternoon, and as said, go with the one that fits the best.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 30, 2011)

Dylan said:


> These guys have a pretty wide selection on outdoor boots with good deals. It's online. You might get them cheaper than in store. Maybe.



I think he is looking for a pair of ski boots!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 30, 2011)

Hal at Northern Ski Works on the K Access Road......


----------

